# Need a good breeder in Massachusetts



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Berna Welch of Pebwin Golden Retrievers is an excellent breeder, and is in the Cape Cod area.

http://www.simplesite.com/pebwin/


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome 
Good luck in your search. You might want to check with the GRCA http://www.grca.org/allabout/index.html, Hope you find your furever friend and will share him/her with all of us.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder what your plans are for your puppy, what kind of temperment, activity level,etc? There are a bunch of good choices.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Berna Welch of Pebwin Golden Retrievers is an excellent breeder, and is in the Cape Cod area.
> 
> http://www.simplesite.com/pebwin/


I second that recommendation.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady came from Nancy Dallaire of Twin-Beau-D Goldens, Swansea, MA.

http://www.twinbeaudgoldens.com/

We have been very happy with him.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't know that she is close to Cape Cod or not, but Theresa Stremlau of Sunnyglen Golden Retrievers is another good breeder.

Sunnyglen Golden Retrievers
Theresa Stremlau
Arlington, MA
Email: [email protected]

There are a number of excellent Golden breeders in Massachusetts-I am just not sure who is close to Cape Cod.

Both Berna and Theresa have bred dogs who have titled in multiple areas, and have wonderful temperaments.

And I always joke that my best hunting litter (personal hunters, not field trial) was sired by one of Nancy's boys, Ch. Twin Beau D Hi Speed Chase. Those puppies were unbelievable when we tested them on wings, so we got real birds and they just lit up!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I got Rookie from Mainsail Golden Retrievers in Carver, MA. And of course, there's Nautilus in Plymouth.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Tahnee GR said:


> Berna Welch of Pebwin Golden Retrievers is an excellent breeder, and is in the Cape Cod area.
> 
> http://www.simplesite.com/pebwin/


This is the breeder that I had in mind, also.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know much about this Cape Cod breeder except that they own can Ch Nautilus Dr.McDreamy-Derek- which I think is a hilarious name, and that lots of people in my town have beautiful goldens from them. . .http://www.stardogs.net/beechwoodgoldens/beechnew/aboutbeechwood.htm


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Many of the dogs in this area have Pebwin in them. Tucker is one of them. If you contact the GR club in the area, we have some great breeders around here.

Welcome S!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Numoon is in MA.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I don't know much about this Cape Cod breeder except that they own can Ch Nautilus Dr.McDreamy-Derek- which I think is a hilarious name, and that lots of people in my town have beautiful goldens from them. . .http://www.stardogs.net/beechwoodgoldens/beechnew/aboutbeechwood.htm


In puppy class, there was a little girl show puppy from Beechwood. She was beautiful.

Most of these breeders dogs mentioned in the above posts are very closely related.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> Most of these breeders dogs mentioned in the above posts are very closely related.


I agree. It seems as though Nautilus' foundation dogs were from Twin Beau D, and then lots of New England breeds to Nautilus boys. Twin Beau D is really influential here.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

All of the breeders mentioned are top notch. For more in your area you can go to the local Golden Club, Yankee's, breeder referral page located at the link below.
Good luck in your search!

http://yankeegrc.org/wantagolden.html


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

au_k9s said:


> Hello!
> I'm looking for a good, reputable breeder near the Cape Cod area in Massachusetts. Does anyone have any good recommendations?
> Please let me know.
> Thank you!


As someone else mentioned - it really depends on what you want from a golden...Is it a pet? A pet for an active family? Do you plan to show? Agility? Obedience? Therapy-work? Fieldwork or hunting? There are a lot of what I would call reputable breeders in New England but some puppies (even in the same litter) are going to be better suited for different activities. 

The most important thing to consider once you have identified several "reputable" breeders is the relationship you're going to have with that person over the next 10-15 years (the life of your puppy). Some breeders are very hands-on and want frequent updates, some are pretty hands-off and you don't hear from them much - I'm not saying either one style is bad - but know which relationship you are entering into. Some breeders have very specific requirements from puppy buyers ranging from requiring spay/neuter at a specific time, to training requirements or passing a CGC test. Some breeders ask every puppy buyer to do health clearances on even their pet puppies (not a bad thing either), some breeders in the area ask (or require) that pet owners whelp a litter before signing off on AKC registration. 

Ask a lot of questions and be comfortable with the answers...

Erica


----------



## Nemetona (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm looking for intelligence, excellent health, and medium size. I prefer a darker color, but it really doesn't matter all that much to me. I plan to train the dog, with the help of the GCG program at Angell and a professional trainer plus 2 years- to be a service dog for me - I have multiple disabilities that make it necessary for me to have a service dog. I'm very upset that my beloved dog (also a service dog), with whom I am so close I can't bear to think of losing her, is ill and we can't seem to figure our why... I just felt a lump on her ribcage tho. It will have to be evaluated... and soon!
Thanks everyone for the suggestions and keep 'em coming!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Nemetona said:


> I'm looking for intelligence, excellent health, and medium size. I prefer a darker color, but it really doesn't matter all that much to me. I plan to train the dog, with the help of the GCG program at Angell and a professional trainer plus 2 years- to be a service dog for me - I have multiple disabilities that make it necessary for me to have a service dog. I'm very upset that my beloved dog (also a service dog), with whom I am so close I can't bear to think of losing her, is ill and we can't seem to figure our why... I just felt a lump on her ribcage tho. It will have to be evaluated... and soon!
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions and keep 'em coming!


So sorry to that your dog is ill. I can't imagine how great the bond must be between a person and their service dog. I hope you find the root of her problems and that she makes a recovery.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Julie Guay breeds wonderful goldens in MA at Brookshire.


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Julie Guay breeds wonderful goldens in MA at Brookshire.


I second this recommendation. I don't know anything about any of the other breeders mentioned in that area but I do know that my 9 week old pup from Brookshire is amazing. Julie does such a good job raising them.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Great recommendation, but even with the best breeders still do your homework..clearances, longevity, etc. Good luck with your search.


----------



## tdoyle (Jan 24, 2014)

*Does anyone have input on JRS Goldens in Princeton, Ma?*

We are looking for a male golden, ideally English, for our family with 4 children 2-10. First pet for our family but both my husband and I grew up with goldens. The input on this site is dated but questionable. Any thoughts from this community? We are working on getting the right questions to ask and see many happy customers on their facebook page.

Thank you for all advice. We are looking for mild temperament, social and affectionate male.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Indya Sheehan has beautiful puppies in Rowley MA right now. They are not "English", but all clearances, Am CH titled, very cute. www.rainydaygoldens.com


----------

